# More Pens



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is the first of 3 orders for these hot pink pens. (My wifes description) They are actually Pink Flamingo. Anyway Woodcraft click pens and I threw in a Wallstreet II using walnut for him. Anyway first set down and two to go. The usual all finished with a skew and buffed. Walnut finished with Enduro sanding sealer and then Enduro poly then buffed.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Really nice pens.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Yep! Hot pink all right. Always nice to see the work of a pro.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Another nice looking batch Bernie. You crank 'em out faster than burgers at a fast food joint :jester:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ohh I like the pink ones!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Watch it Deb.... he knows that pink is your favorite color and will use it to lure you into the vortex


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have no doubt, he'll probably photoshop some lathe to look pink. ROFLOL


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Nice set, my friend. The finish looks great. Keeping up with you is wearing me out! No less, I am looking forward to the next set!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Now Deb would I do that???:yes4:


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

What material are the pink ones made of? It looks like a pearl material.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good show and all that. A fine job amd well done.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I was going to start on another order today but after blowing snow for several hours I just didn't feel like it. Just to tired.


Dennis they are acyrlic.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gooday young Bernie, nice pens, I may well have to ask you for another photo shoot when I get back into the shed, it's been so long since I last had the lathe spinning. How many days to go now?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello Harry. It is good to see you on again. Hope things are going well for you. Aw Harry you won't need a photo shoot. It is like riding a bike. You'll be back in form in no time.

Harry I have 61 days left. I told Bob I went to the Post Office 3 times and then on the last trip finally dropped the retirement paperwork off. Kinda hard to walk away after 45 yrs in electronics. Not so much the job but the leaving the people that have worked for me now for 29 yrs. Now that I have did it I really feel good about it and relieved. Grandson told his dad the other day that now poppa can come all the time.:lol:

Besides when I retire you guys will probably get tired of all the turnings.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

BernieW said:


> Besides when I retire you guys will probably get tired of all the turnings.


Never!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Besides when I retire you guys will probably get tired of all the turnings.



:no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I'm sure that like me, you'll be relieved that after a lifetime of keeping up with technology, it will be like lifting a heavy weight from your shoulders. Since retirement in 2000, I haven't lifted a finger to repair any of my electronic equipment when it breaks down, I go out and replace it with the latest.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry I am sure that will be the case. I get so tired of going to schools learning new stuff especially in the last few years knowing I would be retiring hoping they would send the youngsters. 99% of the schools I have went to in the last few years I will never ever use again. The newest guy in my office is 24 and have been trying to get him these schools instead of me. I am also a ham radio operator and really like making contacts. Like you I don't repair much anymore. I know this last year I kinda made the ham club guys here a little mad at me but they just hound me all the time to fix their stuff. I do it all day at work and don't want to have to come home with them on my doorstep and do it all night or all weekend. 

Thanks Harry. I know things will work out and I hope will be a lot of fun.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Bernie, I hope your retirement treats you as well as mine has me. I retired in 2K at the age of 56 after 32 yrs in the communications industry (Western Electric, AT&T and Lucent Tech.). It's a little hard to get used to at first, but you eventually figure out that sometimes doing nothing is a lot of fun. I have become very accomplished at doing nothing and am getting better at it every day. :dance3:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie some nice pens. You retiring real soon. Yippee that means you will be getting closer to see me hahaha. Nice steak and potato dinner will be waiting for you and your wife when you get here. Oh yeah you should know better then telling Harry that he shouldn't need a photo shoot. After all I need a photo shoot for these damned acrylics just no luck with them myself. I'm going give up on them and stick with wood.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks George and Glenmore. Glenmore don't give up on acrylics. They are actually easier than turning some woods.:laugh: Glemore dinner sounds pretty good. Hopefully can make some time to visit at least. I do want to go to Montrose, PA to see my old army buddy. We got together 21 yrs ago and haven't seen him since. I also want to visit my other army buddy in Oregon. Haven't seen him in 37 yrs although we do stay in contact. 

George I am afraid that with my woodturning, clock business and of course a little golf thrown in I will stay plenty busy. Like you say though it is nice to come in after lunch for a short nap.:lazy: George I will be 63 when I go in December. I spent about 28 yrs with the Federal Aviation Admin., 5 yrs teaching electronics and 12 yrs in a two-way radio/TV shop. So 45 yrs of electronics is enough although the last 12 yrs has been as a supervisor. The two youngsters 24 and 30 got a surprise the other day when they had problems with a 2 million dollar piece of equipment. Yep the old man had to show them how it was done. They told the other guy I have worked with for 28 yrs that the old f... can still do it.:sarcastic::laugh:


----------

